
Memory leaks on missiles don't matter - ZeljkoS
https://twitter.com/pomeranian99/status/858856994438094848
======
noonespecial
"I'll let it stay wrong because it doesn't have to be right" has a hidden
implicit ending that really should be given more consideration.

"... in this particular case".

Tack on a bigger engine and aim for something farther and you've got a big
problem on your hands.

~~~
nom
If the leakage rate is constant and your calculations say that it's impossible
for the software to crash before the missile (heh), everything is fine. A
missile has a maximum range because fuel is finite, so you can be sure it
doesn't stay in the air longer than $t_max.

Software doesn't have to be perfect and, for a matter of fact, it never is. It
just has to perform it's purpose within the constraints it was designed for.

------
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233542)

------
Analemma_
I mean, before we get too incredulous, it's the same philosophy as e.g. Rails:
hardware is cheap, programmers are expensive.

------
candiodari
Garbage collection by self-destruction of hardware.

I like it !

